# Intérêt réel de la time capsule?



## tbaudat (23 Juillet 2010)

outre le fait que ce périphérique soit en wifi,ce qui doit être très bien si on utilise plusieurs mac à la maison,je me demande quel est l'intérêt d'acheter un produit aussi cher ?

Pour info,je suis utilisateur de mac que depuis 1 semaine,et j'ai commencé à utilier Time machine,avec un DD externe de 1 tera qui m'a couté... 80 euros.

Je n'ai qu'un seul mac à la maison, et 1 PC (dedié uniquement pour le jeu).
Pourriez vous m'éclairez sur ce périphérique ? car je ne comprends pas trop la justification d'un tel prix, excepté la fonction wifi (hormis que ce soit apple,donc cher..) ^^
merci


----------



## itako (23 Juillet 2010)

Avec time capsule c'est pas compliqué.

Apple > chère.

Tu auras deviné par toi même.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2010)

Itako > troll

Ça le fait aussi. 


@tbaudat :

Une Time Capsule est un routeur WiFi 802,11n (2,5 et 5 Ghz, compatible a,b et g) et Ethernet Giga-bit avec un disque dur intégré. Elle fait aussi office de serveur d'impression et on peut lui brancher un disque supplémentaire USB qui devient un disque réseau ou peu servir de sauvegarde pour le disque interne dédié à Time Machine (ou à autre chose).

L'intérêt c'est d'avoir plusieurs machines à sauvegarder sur une même Time Capsule.

Effectivement, quand je n'avais qu'un iMac, j'utilisais un simple disque dur. Maintenant, j'ai un réseau domestique, avec iMac, MacBook Pro et imprimante Ethernet. C'est pratique, fiable et parfaitement intégré.

Le prix n'est pas si élevé si on commence à chercher un très bon routeur WiFi (compatible 5 Ghz), Giga-bit Ethernet et qu'on y adjoint un disque NAS.


----------



## tbaudat (23 Juillet 2010)

> Une Time Machine est un routeur WiFi 802,11n



une time capsule ? 

Merci pour ta réponse clair  En terme de routeur wifi je ne vois pas bien le but de changer car celui proposer par les opérateurs marchent très bien. ( en totu cas dans mon cas..)

Qui + est,je n'ai qu'un seul mac chez moi,et ne compte pas en avoir d'autres. Bref un DD externe USB suffit donc sûrement largement


----------



## Dramis (23 Juillet 2010)

Le problème avec les routeurs de box par exemple une freebox, si tu n'as plus de synchronisation adsl le serveur dhcp ne fonctionne plus.  Tu ne pourras plus accéder a ton disque réseaux ou imprimer....


----------



## AikiMac (23 Juillet 2010)

... et une freebox n'a pas de DD intégré 
... et une freebox c'est moins joli qu'une Time Capsule 
... et une freebox au moins ça donne l'heure 
... et une freebox on a tout compris 
... et une freebox moi, j'en ai une (et une Time Capsule aussi...) 
... et une freebox... Je sors >>>


----------



## drs (24 Juillet 2010)

Dans mon cas, l'interet de la TC s'est imposé selon les critères suivants. Je voulais:
- une boite jolie car installée dans le salon
- un routeur b/g/n (avec si possible un réseau invité)
- un NAS d'au moins 500Go pour pouvoir partager des fichiers et faire mes sauvegardes sans fil depuis plusieurs machines

Tout cela séparé chez d'autres constructeurs coutent environ 300. J'ai payé la TC 1To 269.
Et c'est tout intégré avec OS X, notamment en ce qui concerne Time Machine.

Donc, au final, la solution est plus élégante, moins chère et parfaitement adaptée à mes besoins.

Mais il ne s'agit là que d'un cas particulier, avec certains besoins.

Alex

PS: pour les connaisseurs et juste pour info, la TC n'accepte pas d'être connectée derrière un firewall, dans sa configuration routeur. Elle donne le message "double NAT" et refuse de router les paquets!!Obligation de passer en mode pont et de perdre tous les services, comme le dhcp par exemple.


----------



## Tartiflette_Power (26 Juillet 2010)

drs a dit:


> Dans mon cas, l'interet de la TC s'est imposé selon les critères suivants. Je voulais:
> - une boite jolie car installée dans le salon
> - un routeur b/g/n (avec si possible un réseau invité)
> *- un NAS d'au moins 500Go pour pouvoir partager des fichiers et faire mes sauvegardes sans fil depuis plusieurs machines*
> ...



Uniquement des machines Mac alors pour le coup?


----------



## chafpa (26 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Elle fait aussi office de serveur d'impression


Et c'est loin d'être inintéressant quand on a 2 PC et un Mac sous le même toit 

PS : Mon ancien serveur d'impression, un Trendnet, m'avait coûté 80 &#8364; et n'en faisait qu'à sa tête : un coup je fonctionne et l'autre, je suis au abonné absent . Depuis mon switch de Noël 2009, la TC ne m'a pas encore fait cette farce


----------



## monvilain (26 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> on peut lui brancher un disque supplémentaire USB qui devient un disque réseau ou peu servir de sauvegarde pour le disque interne dédié à Time



On peut y ajouter 1,5 To au cul par exemple et ainsi utiliser  ce nouveau disque et la T.C (sans fil)  ? 

Dans le principe, avec 3 macs à la maison, le plus simple serait de conserver la T.C pour une sauvegarde TimeMachine des disques internes des Macs, non?


----------



## drs (27 Juillet 2010)

Pas que des machines mac. Il y a aussi le pc du boulot, qui peux accéder aux fichiers partagés.

J'avais oublié effectivement le partage d'impression. Mais contrairement à toi chafpa, mon serveur trendnet (et pourtant cette marque c'est de la bouze en barre), payé 30eur en soldes, fonctionne très bien depuis 2 ans (en utilisant les drivers génériques par contre).

Et pour l'ajout de disque, on peut effectivement rajouter un disque 

Que c'est bo la TC...


----------



## chafpa (27 Juillet 2010)

drs a dit:


> Mais contrairement à toi chafpa, mon serveur trendnet (et pourtant cette marque c'est de la bouze en barre), payé 30eur en soldes, fonctionne très bien depuis 2 ans (en utilisant les drivers génériques par contre).


Tu as bien de la chance mais de toute façon mon problème est résolu avec la TC et avec élégance


----------



## joshua_eur (28 Juillet 2010)

drs a dit:


> Dans mon cas, l'interet de la TC s'est imposé selon les critères suivants. Je voulais:
> - une boite jolie car installée dans le salon
> - un routeur b/g/n (avec si possible un réseau invité)
> - un NAS d'au moins 500Go pour pouvoir partager des fichiers et faire mes sauvegardes sans fil depuis plusieurs machines



Peut-on vraiment considérer la TC comme un NAS ? Je doute qu'il soit aussi avancer, si ?
Je songe ici au Dlna, serveur de téléchargement, ...

Je me tâte actuellement sur quel matos acheté et la TC fait partie des choix envisageables.


----------

